# Which climate is the best one?



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

I like the European climate


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

ruben.briosa said:


> Portugal only has a Mediterranean climate with an oceanic influence in the North Coast of the country, where lies the city of Oporto for example, and the islands of Madeira and the Azores. It has milder temperatures throughout the year, about 250 days of sunshine per year and is more green. The rest of Portugal is the classic Mediterranean, more dry, more than 300 days of sunshine per year on average. Here the temperatures tend to be considerably higher.kay:


Yes, that's why I prefer this to a classic mediterranean climate, I don't like the very hot temperatures (20-25C is ideal for me) and I prefer the green landscapes to the drier and browner landscapes of areas with less rain.


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

I believe Melbourne in South Eastern Australia also has a Mediterranean climate....Very little if any humidity....winters sometime get down to freezing point on a few days around dawn but usually end up closer to 10 to 14 C. ...There is snow on the nearby higher peaks. Now Spring with beautiful sunny clear days up to around 20 deg C. and summers are long, warm to hot....24 to 35 C. with a few days reaching 40 C. I know people adapt to the climate where they live or were born but often wonder how so many of the worlds major cities are frozen in winter and broil in summer ???? Love to visit but glad to live here. As we all may say...there's no place like home / cut the ruby slippers hey!:cheers:


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Ramses said:


> I like the European climate


And I love the American climate...


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Asian climate is much better!


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

europe, amereica and asia have all different climates respectively.


----------



## Anderson Geimz (Mar 29, 2008)

Why the hell are you still debating climate in the *City*forum.

Retards.


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

^^perhaps mods should move this to skybar?

mideterranian/california is preferred by majority (and I like it too) but people who grew up in temperate 4 seasons may miss it (like I do sometimes)


----------



## Gingerness (Jun 2, 2008)

winter is the best in Dubai, United Arab Emirates


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

^^
what's about the sandstorms?


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Mediterranean, like Portugal, Spain, Italy and Southern France


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Mediterranean is the best for sure.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

why are everybody voted mediterranean??it's so cold at winters:runaway:


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

i like where i live


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Tropical!
No colds!
Swimming pool all over the year! :cheers:


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012 (Jun 3, 2008)

IM VENEZUELAN BUT I LIVE HERE IN SAN LUIS, ARGENTINA. I love the weather here because im from a tropical country with no seasons and here in san luis i can live all seasons)

Here the weather is really dry....

Summer: 35°C / 20°C ( eXtream HOT! and rain sometimes) 

Fall: 19°C / 5°C ( cool, leaves become yellow and brown)

Winter: 14°C / -7°C (WINDY!, dry, freezy nights and mornings, cool afternoons. Snow maybe once or two a year)

Spring: 22°C / 12°C ( sunny, windy, some rain)


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

My city climate as it is always temperate even with marked seasons because temperatures aren't higher than 32° or lower than -10° all the year, and the air is just a bit humid but the mayority of time dry


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Desert 

I like a climate that is dry and exceeds 40c+ regularly. My verdict is based on having experienced 40c+ non stop in the Mojave for a week. I also enjoyed the 30c+ during the night. 

I also like tropical, subtropical, and Mediterranean.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Temperate. I enjoy having well defined seasons. For many years I dreaded winter, but have come to appreciate it. It's still a tad too long though.


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

mediterranean climate, i have not doubt.


----------



## Joelre (Feb 22, 2008)

Right now in northern east Turkey, people are skiing and enjoy the winter, in northern west people are enjoying the rain, in south people are swimming. 

4 seasons in a country, that's what i like actually.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^the same here
and Israel is much smaller


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Human body is built for tropical climate, isn't it ?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Human body is built for tropical climate, isn't it ? 

Sub-tropical is also fine, its much better than tropical during Winter but extremely hot in Summer.


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, mediterranean is not that cold in winter, it rarely goes below 0º C, and that's really cold already (like when we get cold waves). Then in summer is too hot, with high temperatures during the night as well.
Oceanic does it for me, mild throughout the year, never too hot or too cold, and I don't mind the rain that much (plus it makes for a fantastic lush green landscape!)


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

This is my ideal climate - nice and cold 











i hate summer, the sun and hot weather
If i had magic powers i would eliminate summer
from the calendar :yes:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm biased here but Mediterranean is my choice.
Four real seasons, cold and wet winters, hot summers.

Average temps in Rome
Jan: 1-10C
Apr: 6-18C
Jul: 16-30C
Oct: 10-22C


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

A mix between Mediterranean and Desert climate. 35 degrees Celsius with no more than 20% humidity year round would be perfect for me.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Skyprince said:


> Human body is built for tropical climate, isn't it ?


Mine isn't, I cease to function properly in tropical climate, the humidity and heat just saps all my energy and I can't do anything. If I lived in a tropical climate i'd have to either do nothing all day or stay indoors in with the windows shut and the air-con on full blast if I wanted to be productive. 

How's Yemen btw? Have you just been to Aden or Sanaa too (and maybe other places). I look forward to seeing the pics (several hundred no doubt!  )


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

The best Climate for me is in the "others" category:

The climate G of Koeppen classification:

"Temperate in tropical elevated zones" 

Because: is very cool all year, is like some climates in medium latitudes but without the seasonal changes and without the extreme cold in winter. In Venezuela this climate exist over 2000 mts above level sea.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> Mine isn't, I cease to function properly in tropical climate, the humidity and heat just saps all my energy and I can't do anything. If I lived in a tropical climate i'd have to either do nothing all day or stay indoors in with the windows shut and the air-con on full blast if I wanted to be productive.


I think that's a wrong stereotype about tropical zone. Temperature exceeds 30C only during 2-3 hours of the day. 

When you wake up in the morning and ready to leave for work ( say, around 7 a.m ) here the temperature outside is just at around 25 degrees ( very comfortable indeed ) and till noon break you'd stay in a well-ventilated indoors ( very comfy with a shirt ). When you finish work at 4- 5 p.m the temperature outside shuld be around 26-27 degrees which is quite okay ...





> How's Yemen btw? Have you just been to Aden or Sanaa too (and maybe other places). I look forward to seeing the pics (several hundred no doubt!  )


Well.. since you're asking,

Yemen is a WOW country I have to say this is my most wonderful trip ever , I initially planned to stay 9 days in Yemen but yesterday I changed the return flight date for extra 5 days as Yemen has damn too many things to offer. Infrastructure like roads in Yemen is surprisingly good , with urban roads in main cities are very close to the standard in Oman. I feel very safe here- today I went to a crowded Aden beach alone and left my bags in the middle of crowds. Yemenis are very trustworthy, generous , extremely friendly and soft-hearted people ( media portrays the exact opposite eh ? ) 

I already spent 4 days in Sana'a, and now I'm in Aden. In all my travels, I have never seen anything as beautiful as Aden. The city is very gorgeous , very huge that it has five or six different centres . Every square km of Aden is a tourist attraction as each has many stories to tell to visitors . The beaches in Aden ( Gold Mohur, nearby Bureika etc ) are so spectacular from the serene emerald blue sea you can see dozens of container ships moving inside out of busy Aden port after long journey between Asia and Europe . Today I took cable car to the top of a mountain which stands right next to the crystal clear Arabian Sea, fantastic !


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

"other"

I like a VERY strong continental climate...hot summers (30.c) and colder winters (-15.c)


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> Human body is built for tropical climate, isn't it ?


i think its built more for dryer climates...but it does also depend on your race etc


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

poshbakerloo said:


> i think its built more for dryer climates...but it does also depend on your race etc



My respiratory organs dry out in dry climate. Prefer humid tropics. No problem at all.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

actually, monsoon is a good climate too.6 months non-stop rain:banana:but 6 months dry.i cannot take dry seasons.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Skyprince said:


> Human body is built for tropical climate, isn't it ?


no.human body built for "african" climate.so, dry and hot climate.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

l'eau said:


> no.human body builet for "african" climate.so, dry and hot climate.


yeah...when i went to Mexican Hat, UT, ok it was bloody hot!!! but i felt so much better than i do in the cold dampness of england!!


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

What most of the people are thinking here about Meditarranean is in fact the classical Subtropical moderate by ocean, or well temperate mediterranean. Mediterranean at least in the old world around the so called sea, is extremly hot in summer and can be extremly cold in winter, for example central Iberia and Anatolia wich are continental mediterranean, in winter are usually below -10º and can surpass -20º from time to time.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

^^
That's what makes it a good climate. Cold in winter, hot in summer. As it should be.


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

Bentag said:


> What most of the people are thinking here about Meditarranean is in fact the classical Subtropical moderate by ocean, or well temperate mediterranean. Mediterranean at least in the old world around the so called sea, is extremly hot in summer and can be extremly cold in winter, for example central Iberia and Anatolia wich are continental mediterranean, in winter are usually below -10º and can surpass -20º from time to time.


I thought that Mediterrenian meant very moderate winters (palms trees survive) and occasioally hot but most of the time moderate summers with some transition between the two

The "four seasons" clearly means a large temperature differential between winter and summer with rapid transition, the extremes are in continental regions like Mongolia (-40C winter +40C summer), but it does not have to be that extreme to be called four seasons.

In the US coastal regions of California are Mediterranian while most of the rest of the country is four seasons.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

^^
Around the Mediterranean basin there's a greater temperature range compared to other places labeled as "Mediterranean", such as California (BTW Mediterranean climate basically means dry summers and wet winters).

E.g. in Venice January lows are -2C (28F) and August highs are 27C (80F).
In San Francisco January lows are 7C (46F) and August highs are 19C (66F).

Hmm... quite different from each other. Venice has four seasons, Frisco has an everlasting spring.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

I think that Tel Aviv's climate (classic Mediterranean) is a great one - hot summers, perfect for the beach, gorgeous and comfortable spring and rainy, chilly winter, exactly when u need a colder period!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Federicoft said:


> ^^
> Around the Mediterranean basin there's a greater temperature range compared to other places labeled as "Mediterranean", such as California (BTW Mediterranean climate basically means dry summers and wet winters).
> 
> E.g. in Venice January lows are -2C (28F) and August highs are 27C (80F).
> ...


But Venice is in many case not considered having a mediteranean climate no?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Tropical or Mediterranean. I do find coastal CA's climate a tad bit too cool for me year round. I'd like something between Hawaii and San Diego, as I find Hawaii to be just a tad too warm and San Diego a tad too cool. One thing I don't like about the climate further inland of CA are the temperature fluctuations between the high and low of up to 40 degrees F.


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

i think tropical climate is the best


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

eklips said:


> But Venice is in many case not considered having a mediteranean climate no?


Hmm... it is on the Mediterranean sea and has wet winters. :dunno:

Probably is borderline between mediterranean and continental.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Federicoft said:


> Hmm... it is on the Mediterranean sea and has wet winters. :dunno:
> 
> Probably is borderline between mediterranean and continental.


Yep but it gets more wetter summers, and it's also quite cold in winter from what i've heard


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Federicoft said:


> Hmm... it is on the Mediterranean sea and has wet winters. :dunno:
> 
> Probably is borderline between mediterranean and continental.


Vencie has more a warm temperate climate. Rainfall occurs throughout the year with small peak in late summer. Thats the opposite of med climate.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, Istanbul could be a good example then.

January: 3-8C, 94mm rain
August: 19-28C, 15mm rain.


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Mediterrain for me


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

Typical Oceanic climate.

Cool winters and warm summers with rainfall year round. Highs in summer rarely above 33C, lows in winter rarely below 0C.

London
Jan: max 8C min 3C, 62mm rain
Jul: max 23C min 14C, 46mm rain


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

l'eau said:


> no.human body built for "african" climate.so, dry and hot climate.


What the hell is an African climate? The continent features great diversity in climate, like other ones.


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Well, I like hot climate, but I like winters as well, so a perfect climeate for me is the mediterranean one. Cold sunny winter days can be great, like on this photo.


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

> Subcontinental


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

10ROT said:


> What the hell is an African climate? The continent features great diversity in climate, like other ones.


i explained, dry and hot climate.however call it.


----------



## robthefool (Oct 5, 2008)

I like Temperate, In London winters are generally not too cold , day time Temps rarely go below 5C and in the Summer the average temp is about 23C, but occasionally you get 30C+


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

edit


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

nestor morales said:


> mediterranean is the perfect climate! everything is nice .Tropical is terrible, I can't stand it! full of mosquitoes and tropical diseases such as hanta,dengue,malaria,also piranha fish, anacondas, scorpions, and every kind of poisonous bugs.


OMFG :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

l'eau said:


> i explained, dry and hot climate.however call it.


But not *all *of Africa is hot and dry.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Mediterranean for me


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

I LIKE WARM DRY CLIMATE FROM 65F TO 86 F IS PERFECT.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
SUBTROPICAL,TROPICAL,DRY DESERT I DONT CARE,THE ONLY THING IT MATTERS IS THE TEMPERATURE RANGE FOR ME.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Subtropical


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

Mediterranean !


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

San Francisco's climate! Cool year round!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*North :* Turkey, Spain, Portugal, Greece, Italy, France, Cyprus, Turkish Republic of North Cyprus, Malta, Albania, Monaco, Slovenia, Serbia, Montenegro, Croatia, Kosovo, Macedonia, Bosnia and Herzegovina

*South :* Libya, Lebanon, Palestinian, Syria, Israel, Egypt, Tunusia, Algeria, Morocco


----------

